# Banks Customer Service...



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Well it is time for me to switch banks as the customer service and attitude with my current bank has gone downhill for the last year. They have proven more than once that I am not important to them when it comes to doing business and have failed with the most simple tasks or requests. Yesterdays rude and inconsiderate phone call has made my decision very clear.

So, my only question is, which banks if any apply, are you satisfied with when it comes to customer service? I realize that there isn't any real answer and that all banks probably have some level of poor customer service, but I'm interested in seeing who is happy with their bank and has the bank done everything for them in the end.

I will include a poll which will only have the main 5 banks within Canada. If there are any others you wish me to add to the poll, let me know.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

We got our mortgage through Bank of Nova Scotia -- amazing service!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

pc financial. their kiosks are open on weekends. i lost my bank card while shopping one saturday. i was able to have it replaced at a kiosk on SUNDAY! awesome! show me another bank that can do that!

no fees for my account either. so convenient to just do telephone and internet banking. and if i need in-person services, you can request them online or by phone. they have late hours by phone too.

bank machines you can use cibc to withdraw and deposit and no fees.

i have been with cibc and bmo previously. no comparison!


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

You know, you're like the 10th person who said that since yesterday. I was asking customers if they were happy with Scotia Bank and 99% of them said they switched because their other bank didn't give them a mortgage. The reason why I asked was that they were paying with their debit or credit cards, which started the conversation


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

I knew I forgot one of the most widely used and that is PC Financial. I wish we could edit polls?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Urban_Legend said:


> I knew I forgot one of the most widely used and that is PC Financial. I wish we could edit polls?


don't worry... let the comments speak for themselves.

i don't have a mortgage so i can't rate their service... they wouldn't give me a pc mastercard though, grrr... and insurance... but then i've talked about that already.

mortgage, mastercard and insurance are available from them though.

regardless, they are still the best bank i have ever dealt with, customer service wise.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I have dealt with most major banks and I find the best is the Royal Bank. I have used the Royal since I was a child.

I also have an ING account - just for savings though. But when we have to contact them, we get a live attendant immediately.

The absolute worst I have found is PC Financial. Just try to get someone on the phone. it took me twenty minutes of going through menus to try and get a live operator because they required me to talk to someone when I was setting up my account.

Once I finally got someone I cancelled my application on the spot. When they inquired why I wanted to cancel I plainly told them it was a nightmare to get a live person and that reflects their level of service.

I do most of my banking on line and I have had very few problems with the Royal. What problems I have had, they are fixed immediately.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I voted for my bank, but ultimately I think the big banks are all essentially the same: build a long relationship and maintain good credit, and you'll generally get good service. The longer the relationship and the more money you have, the more willing they'll be to make up for poor service (which can happen to any customer, because inevitably some subpar people will get hired by any company).

BTW, I don't think this is <i>right</i>; I just believe it's the way it is. I wish banks would treat all their customers with equal respect. 

So my advice would be: if you haven't been with your present bank very long and you know you'll get good service from a smaller institution such as PC Financial or a credit union, go for it. If you already have a long relationship with your bank and you think you will someday need services in a province where your prospective new institution isn't present, then tough it out with your present bank -- and get them to make amends for their poor service. As in any customer-service situation, be unfailingly polite but firm and persistent. 

Another thing to consider: how present is your bank in your community? If I were shopping for a new bank today, I'd look at whether there was a branch near my home or office, how accessible its ATMs are, etc. 

YMMV. I don't know your situation and don't mean to make assumptions about your finances; just relating what my experience tells me.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Hmm. With us, at the time, we had approximately 20k in debt (student loans, credit cards, car) but we have a squeaky clean credit history not to mention we both have decent careers.

From what I understand -- BoNS (as will any bank) will flag anyone who has a tarnished credit history (especially if they're not a regular customer); we had friends (a couple living together) who were refused because he had a spotty month or two in the past... It's hard to say. But for us, the lady who helped us through the whole process as amazing.

~

Alternatively, CIBC was the worst bank we've ever dealth with -- we closed our account in '97 due to sh!tty service, sh!tty hours, and their overzealous fees.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

MaxPower said:


> The absolute worst I have found is PC Financial. Just try to get someone on the phone. it took me twenty minutes of going through menus to try and get a live operator because they required me to talk to someone when I was setting up my account.
> 
> Once I finally got someone I cancelled my application on the spot. When they inquired why I wanted to cancel I plainly told them it was a nightmare to get a live person and that reflects their level of service.


that's weird... i always get through. yeah, menus are a nightmare but i have yet to find a bank where you *don't* have to go through list upon list of menus.

maybe it's because i tend to call after hours, but the longest i have ever had to wait for an attendant was 1 minute. 

i also have an ing account for savings. i'm thinking of setting up an rrsp with them also.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Things have changed a lot in banking, but the last time I dealt with them, the Royal was great. I switched to the BofM about 15 years ago because our company dealt with them, and they had a good US dollar account, which I need.

Having said that, I regretted changing soon and today they are just pathetic. I have to do everything twice (at least) with them. Currently I'm trying for the third time to get them to change my banking package.

You would think getting a hundred dollars a year off me for the privilege of being a customer would appeal to them; it certainly appeals to Costco.

Last year, I closed an account. Well, to send me the final statement (which says there is no money there and the account is closed) they charge 50 cents. Guess what? They transfer $5 from another account to cover the 50 cents. Now I have a perfectly good, open account with $ 4.50 in it. Idiots. March down there again, mention how they screwed up; try to close it again. "The Two-Trip Bank", that's what I call them now.

I wouldn't recommend them to my worst enemy.

I got my mortgage with a Credit Union. Top of the class; lots of real people in the bank, answer my phone calls, everything. Just like the old days.

I did have a PC Financial account, but can't stand having to go to SuperValu to do anything. There's been 20 cents in the account for about 4 years. I love the idea they spend $5 every few months sending me a letter telling me they have two dimes for me, waiting patiently.

However I did notice another post saying you can make deposits at a CIBC ATM now for PCFinancial; you couldn't do that (withdrawals only) when I was actively using them. Will check that out, might start using them more.

We used to deal with Scotia with our business account (another business). They were OK but a couple of years after I left they forced the company into bankruptcy over a loan they were paid and current on; they called in the demand loan for the full amount, which mean liquidation to cover.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

autopilot said:


> yeah, menus are a nightmare but i have yet to find a bank where you *don't* have to go through list upon list of menus.


Well, at the Royal you dial the main line and press zero, and you're in the queue to talk to a live person.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Big Banks*

I ditched the <b>Big Banks</b> a long time ago and joined a credit union (VanCity). I've been with VanCity for 10 years and can't say enough good things about them–amazing customer service.









VanCity's website


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm not sure what bank you use, urban_legend, but I use TD Canada Trust and they're just dandy.


----------



## SomeNSome (Sep 24, 2002)

I’m with Scotia and have been for 10 years. My wife is with PC now. Got to say that Scotia Online is extremely well set up and way better than PC online. My wife has to log into different parts of the site for banking, MasterCard and the points system. Also we get US checks from time to time and have had no problem at Scotia. Decided to deposit a US check at the PC kiosk and bingo! it was put on hold for 2 MONTHS!  Man I was pissed… after numerous calls they weren’t going to budge at all. But I guess its not an every day thing.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

iMatt said:


> I voted for my bank, but ultimately I think the big banks are all essentially the same: build a long relationship and maintain good credit, and you'll generally get good service. The longer the relationship and the more money you have, the more willing they'll be to make up for poor service (which can happen to any customer, because inevitably some subpar people will get hired by any company).
> 
> BTW, I don't think this is <i>right</i>; I just believe it's the way it is. I wish banks would treat all their customers with equal respect.


Yeah, I think that's generally how it works. Why shouldn't it. If your a good long-standing client who can manage his/her money, you should get rewarded for it. 

The thing I like about CIBC is when I was in University, they were the University bank and had ATMs all over the University as well as at a lot of locations in the city. In Ottawa, they seem to have an ATM at most of the malls I shop at.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

My vote goes for PC Financial as well. I switched to PC from TD a few years ago when TD decided that they needed more money and started to charge monthly fees for the privilige to have my money in there bank  , I also got my wife to swith to PC after I noticed how much she was being charged for service charges. TD also use to charge me for using there website(PC is free), td charged me for cheques(PC is free), TD charged outrageous interac fees(PC is cheaper).

So far I haven't had any problems with PC untill then I will keep using them.

Laterz


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I sent a letter to the manager of our local CIBC telling her why I was transferring all of my accounts (checking, savings, RRSP, mortgage, Visa cards, etc) over to her branch from TD. I mentioned specific people by name as the reason for this transfer. She sent it on to hear office and about 2 months later I received a call from CIBC in TO from a VP wanting to thank me for my letter. I told him that if I was upset over the service, I would be the first to complain, but I then should also compliment and give credit where there is cause for justified praise.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

Don't like hsbc.
use td canada, sometimes they can be a little slow, but, i have dogs, so i've learned to be patient.

Scotiabank "took" U$80K from me and my brother, but then again, the govermment allow them to, and this was a long time ago, in a galaxy far far away.



Serenity now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MacNoob (Oct 29, 2004)

Why would anyone deal with a bank (read: "corporate profit glutton") when a Credit Union is available?

MacNoob in Winnipeg
happy Credit Union shareholder


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

TD/Canada Trust gained 750,000 more customers this year and with good reason. We bailed from CIBC after years- awful bank policies.
Traveling abroad we found them to be the best by far for exchange rates etc.

Now a word of advice - go to a previous Canada Trust branch - NOT a previous TD branch. There is a world of difference many times.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

gordguide said:


> However I did notice another post saying you can make deposits at a CIBC ATM now for PCFinancial; you couldn't do that (withdrawals only) when I was actively using them. Will check that out, might start using them more.


yep, it's fantastic. the only time i ever go to a "pc" bank machine is when i have to visit the kisok to replace my lost card! 

so convenient: cibc atm's are everywhere, yet i prefer pc's account.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

MacNoob said:


> Why would anyone deal with a bank (read: "corporate profit glutton") when a Credit Union is available?
> 
> MacNoob in Winnipeg
> happy Credit Union shareholder


convenience. is there a credit union atm everywhere you need it? chances are your bank's atm is right around the corner...

i know, i hear you, local is good, etc, etc, but for all the good intentions, it's just not all that convenient.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

iMatt said:


> Well, at the Royal you dial the main line and press zero, and you're *in the queue*to talk to a live person.


(emphasis added)


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> I sent a letter to the manager of our local CIBC telling her why I was transferring all of my accounts (checking, savings, RRSP, mortgage, Visa cards, etc) over to her branch from TD. I mentioned specific people by name as the reason for this transfer. She sent it on to hear office and about 2 months later I received a call from CIBC in TO from a VP wanting to thank me for my letter. I told him that if I was upset over the service, I would be the first to complain, but I then should also compliment and give credit where there is cause for justified praise.


good for you, dr. g. 

on a related note, i had a few days in a row of terrible service on the public transit, and emailed a complaint. the next day, i forgot my purse on the bus. a quick call to head office had the driver located, and the purse was recovered and put on another bus north to meet me outside my office. i had it back 30 minutes after reporting it lost.

i felt it was only fair to send a letter of commendation by email for the great service i received if i had complained about poor service only the day before.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, of course it's a queue...though it's never been more than a five-minute queue for me, and I find that perfectly acceptable. The point is that you don't have to navigate any menus to get there: at worst, you'll have to listen to all the options the first time you call. That said, I do dislike the fact that individual branches now must be called via the central system; it was a PITA the one time I really needed to call my branch in the past year. (If I had to call my branch frequently I'd have to get a direct line for my contact...or go insane.)


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I recommend a credit union. The only drawback is they aren't as wide spread as major banks so I imagine some towns don't have them or locations are very limited.

I'm fed up with the incompetence and double-speak of CIBC, myself. I've meant to change banks for over a year now. And CIBC keeps giving me more reasons to leave.


----------



## colinmcd (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm only a student so I am not exactly one to make 'big' transactions, but I was with Canada Trust for a while which eventuallly became TD Canada Trust, and even though I had a youth account (which they told me I would be charged no service fees for), they would ocassionaly change it over and start charging me money each month. Every time I went back to the bank and asked them to change it back to a youth account and put the money they took back into my account, they would change it back to youth but this would last only about 2 or 3 months and they would start charging me fees again! So I finally closed the account and opened with BMO. I have no complaints with BMO. Great service, reliable, no fees, and their online banking system is awesome!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

colinmcd said:


> Every time I went back to the bank and asked them to change it back to a youth account and put the money they took back into my account, they would change it back to youth but this would last only about 2 or 3 months and they would start charging me fees again! So I finally closed the account and opened with BMO. I have no complaints with BMO. Great service, reliable, no fees, and their online banking system is awesome!


this is very interesting. by bf had the exact same problem except it was BMO who was charging him fees when he has shown them his student card 5 times!!!


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

When I was a wee lad in Ontario, I banked with Canada Trust. It was local and my best friends mom worked as a teller. No problems. Friendly service. 8 am - 8pm great hours. But, I stopped using Canada trust, when I moved out West. Especially when the bank cut back hours and the serviced dropped. example: My folks gave me a $100.00 dollar bill in US funds. I asked to cash it into US traveller cheques. The bank told me I would have to "sell" it to them at that days exchange rate and then "buy back" the US funds for the travellers cheques. Even worse when they merged with TD. Royal Bank did an outright straight across exchange. Oh, i forgot, Canada trust gave me a Trial Overdraft for exactly 13 days. I wrote a cheque that was short $6.00 and guess what? it bounced, becuase the bank had withdrawn the Trial Overdraft. 

I started with Royal because of my OSAP loan. It was also cool you could withdraw $5.00 out of the Bank Machine. But, Royal wasn't to friendly when I racked up the ol' credit card on school supplies and had a student loan. When I got everything paid off and was a shiny penny, they like me again. Even wanted to lend me money, "in case of am emergency" yea, whatever. I have a theory, that if I was the niced guy that did everything for the community, helped my fellow man and had no credit, the banks couldn't care. But, if I was a major gangster with tons of money invested in the bank, GICs, T-bonds, etc I would probably be their best friends.
But, aside from my rant, I really love the Royals online banking. It's great that I can check my balance up to 15 times a day (I have) and not get dinged for it.

I got more to say, but I got a deadline..... boss coming.... look busy.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I switched from PC to Metro Credit Union. PC was quite good unless something went wrong. Very difficult to fix and also very difficult to get a certified cheque or wire transfer in the case of large (Home, Car ...) purchases.
Now I own my Bank, we have our mortgage with them so we don't pay any service charges. They are an absolute treat to deal with and being a shareholder completely changes the service dynamic. 
The Banks say they are there to help, but in reality you're just a formula to them. I feel like a person at Metro and they call me by name every time I'm in. That may not sound like a big deal, but I've only been there 4 times.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Royal Bank always treats me quite well. Of course, they charge me through the nose, too.


----------

